# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Tài liệu hướng dẫn chi tiết phần mềm Zbrush bằng tiếng Việt từ A tới Z

## hoachithanh

Tài liệu hướng dẫn chi tiết phần mềm Zbrush bằng tiếng Việt từ A tới Z. Khối lượng 347 trang, file pdf. Ai cần liên hệ email: phanxuanhoa60@ gmail.com 
Xem thêm: zbrushtiengviet.info/index.html
Hoặc: dieukhachue.com/t788-topic









Tài liệu hướng dẫn chi tiết phần mềm Zbrush bằng tiếng Việt từ A tới Z. Khối lượng 347 trang, file pdf. Ai cần liên hệ email: phanxuanhoa60@ gmail.com

----------

CKD

----------


## cnclaivung

phần mềm này đâu có Cam đâu. vẽ xong làm hoạt hình thôi,

----------


## MilkyWay

Có export được file OBJ hay STL không bác ui.

----------

